# My S1000RR is pretty much set up now.



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

got her pretty much the way I want her and she is def set up nicely

tail cleaned up, bike monkey rear light, yosh case savers,yosh sliders,yosh oil filler cap,yosh inspection cap,yosh steering stem nut,yosh axle adjusters,yosh spools,hot bodies double bubble shield,throttle miester bar ends,pazzo shorty levers,vortex gas cap,

driven block off plates, PCV with Auto Tune, Akro full race system,sidewinder front sprocket -1

ohlins 30mm cartridge kit, Ohlins TTX rear shock

OZ forged alum Piega wheel running Sport Tec M5s

V-1 techmount on fork mount, Zumo 550 on TechMount steering stem hole mount, Tesseract audio mixer.


----------



## ncbuckeye (Sep 9, 2011)

Looks great Karl! It seems like you may be doing some longer distances on this bike? How comfortable is it? I can't imagine that kind of power :yikes: Do you have any sound clips of the exhaust?


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

its not bad for comfort, I just got back from a 239 mile ride over 4 hours 
got off the bike once for a 10 min break to have a quick drink and restroom. could have gone for another couple hundred at least but had to get home,for reference im 6-2 215lbs and will be 50yo in Feb.. 
I need to put up a video/sound clip one of these days as it does sound very nice


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Great looking bike! I'll have to give the 1000RR a test ride this spring.

Tim


----------



## Misfit_408 (Feb 20, 2012)

Very nice! I'm curious to know how bad prices are on the after market equipment. I've been talking my self into getting one of these for a while. But am affraid of BMW prices. The cost of the bike it self is very reasonable, it's everything else that concerns me. Full system, power commander, olins shocks, traction control. I love my zx-10 and It'll stay around but it's all track now and I want one more sport bike for the road before I go all old and cruiser on the street lol


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

prices in the after market are pretty much on par with Jap bikes, not like ducati aftermarket at all


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Absolutely amazing. Just saw one of these in person for the first time yesterday, that thing was mean looking!


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

it is def a pull your arms of their sockets at any speed bike, and with the wheels and susp it handles like a dream


----------

